# Marv's IASCA Comp roll call :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so...whos all staying for the sunday comp?

there are a few guys car i really want to hear...have heard a lot about them  

b


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> so...whos all staying for the sunday comp?
> 
> *there are a few guys car i really want to hear...have heard a lot about them*
> 
> b


sorry, but I won't be there


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm undecided at this point, gotta do some work on the car first. sucks changing things up mid season.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

James Bang said:


> sorry, but I won't be there


      WUZZY!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> i'm undecided at this point, gotta do some work on the car first. sucks changing things up mid season.


Aubrey,

I thought you already made some changes.


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

You know I'm in


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

comon aubrey, you have to be there  with the score you had last comp, you would be a sure in for a first place trophy, but i really want to check out your new stuff!!


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I will be there with some new changes as well


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

eugene said:


> I will be there with some new changes as well



From what I have heard this is the car to look out for.


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> so...whos all staying for the sunday comp?
> 
> there are a few guys car i really want to hear...have heard a lot about them
> 
> b


That Would be Me!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> so...whos all staying for the sunday comp?
> 
> there are a few guys car i really want to hear...have heard a lot about them
> 
> b





NismoV35 said:


> That Would be Me!


Uh oh, we're all in trouble now!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> From what I have heard this is the car to look out for.


Aubrey, 

Have you heard Eugene's Car?


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be there...car sounds like crap, but what the heck


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Mike, you sure you dont wanna hit up your old shop in chico for some quality tuning first? 
have a safe drive down bud...what is that? 4 hours? yikes!!


----------

